# Plant light?



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

So I have the nanosky 4g aquarium, and to me the light seems very bright. I am trying to grow low-light plants like anubias, Java fern, Java moss, and a banana plant. The light says its 11 watts is that too much or too little? I can also get floating plants if needed. Thanks! The light doesn't look bright but it literally glows throughout the room


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Take the total watts (11) and divide it by the tank gallons (4). You get 2.75 watts per gallon --- which means, with the right fertilizers, you can actually grow medium to high light plants! Hurray! <3


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Cool!! But does that mean my current low light plants will suffer/die?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope! They just have more light to work with/grow on!


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

YAY! Can any of the plants melt with the light, just out of curiosity? And thanks!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Some plants will melt during tank-transition, like Crypts and Wisteria. Floating plants, especially Frogbit, will melt if they get water on the tops of their leaves. I'd recommend getting Salvianna Minima-- It's really hardy. Get some fast-growers like Cacomba and Bacopa. You will have a jungle in no time! Do your research on any plants you buy, though!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unicorn fish said:


> Cool!! But does that mean my current low light plants will suffer/die?


Yes, they can; especially Anubias. If you want to continue with lower-light plants you need to grow some floating or stem plants that need higher light like Cabomba.

FWIW, low light plants are called "low light" for a reason. It's not that they "tolerate" low light; it's that's what they need to grow well. It would be the same as putting terrestrial shade plants in bright light. If you do so the shade plants will be stunted and burned.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh no! I tilted the light upward to direct some of the light off the plants, do you have a picture of exactly how much light a low-light tank should have? I will try to find those plants or possibly try to figure out if I can dim that light some how. Thanks again.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

JDAquatics carries Cabomba and KitKat67 sells Frogbit. I've bought from both and was extremely pleased. As a matter of fact, probably 95% of my plants come from JDAquatics. Here are his auctions on eBay and AquaBid so you can see what he sells. Send a PM with what you want and you'll get better prices as a Betta Fish member. Oh, and tell him your light and he'll make suggestions.

jdaquatics13 | eBay

AquaBid.com - Auctions Offered By Seller Jdaquatics


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok thanks ill take a look on the website! Follow up question, how long do u suggest to keep the tank light on for?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For now I'd leave them on 6 or so hours and see how the plants do. I use a timer.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok I'll set my timer! Thanks afain


----------

